# Pferd & Jagd 2006 30.11 - 03.12.06



## Anglerboard-Team (1. November 2006)

Werbung 

Petri Heil auf der Pferd & Jagd
Angelbereich mit attraktiven Sonderthemen 

Der Traum vom Großen Fisch? Auf der Pferd & Jagd wird er Wirklichkeit. Denn vom 30. November bis 3. Dezember 2006  erwartet den Petrijünger auf dem Messegelände Hannover  ein großer Angelbereich. Auf rund 1000 qm Ausstellungsfläche sind 22 Firmen präsent, die von der Rute bis zur Rolle, vom Köder bis zum Kescher alles bereit halten, was das Anglerherz begehrt.







Ob Ostsee, Nordsee oder Po-Delta, ob Norwegen, Schweden oder Italien, wer auf großen Fang gehen will, kann bei renommierten Reiseveranstaltern buchen. Reisen nach Norwegen sind in ihrer Beliebtheit nicht zu schlagen. Forenigen Namdalskysten ist auf die schöne Namdalküste spezialisiert, mit Onken Tours aus Wardenburg geht es in den  weitläufigen Romsdalfjord, wo Uwe Onken die gesamte Saison selbst vor Ort ist. Andreas Weyel steht für legendäre Riesenfänge. Unter seiner Anleitung hat schon manch einer Riesen-Welse mit über 100 kg Gewicht aus den Armen des Po gefischt. Im Po-Delta liegt auch Andys Wallercamp, wo man geführte Angeltouren bucht.  Kapitän Bernd Mielitz´ Domäne ist das Meeresangeln in der Ostsee auf der „MS Forelle“.  A. W. Thiemanns  „Dicke Berta“ lädt zum Hochsee-Angeln auf Ostsee-Dorsch ein. Daneben bietet Kapitän Thiemann spannende Alternativen , wie das Ultraleichtpilken oder das Fischen auf Plattfisch und Aal mit Wattwurm an. Kenneth Svensson dagegen ist auf Fanggründe in Schweden spezialisiert.






Die ganz großen Kenner, wie Meeres- und Forellenexperte „AUWA“ Thiemann, Kapitän Bernhard Mielitz, Schwedenkenner Kenneth Svensson, Shimano Raubfisch-Experte Andreas Weyel und  „Blinker“- Experte Uli Beyer  sind auch die begehrten Referenten im Anglerforum.  Außerdem stehen sie an ihren Infoständen allen Petrijüngen als Ansprechpartner auf der Pferd & Jagd bereit.  

Auch der Stand des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen  gilt als beliebter Anglertreff. Zudem erhalten Anglerfreunde vom Verband wichtige Tipps und Informationen zu Aal-Problematik, Fischerprüfung, zum Gewässerschutz und Fliegenbinden. 

Ein handliches Gerät ist es und misst Tiefe und Fischdichte sekunden-genau, der Fischfinder von Yago GmbH aus Dresden.  Mit den Gummifischen in allen Größen und Farben von Angelspezi in Engelsdorf  bei Leipzig wird es mit dem „Fischangeln“ vielleicht schneller gehen. Außerdem gibt es Angelrollen von ABU bis Zebco. Mec Import Export aus 

Hamburg hat eine eigene Fabrik in China und stellt dort in hohem Qualitätsstandard  Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker oder Pilkvorfach her. Die Best-Preis-Fishing GbR  - ein Zusammenschluss zweier Geschäfte im Ruhrgebiet – wartet mit einem Discount-Markt auf. Angelgeräte namhafter Hersteller (Shimano, Penn, Balzer, Zebco) werden aufgrund des wirtschaftlichen Know-hows zu besonders günstigen Preisen angeboten. Die Dynro-GmbH aus Buxheim hat sich auf geflochtene Schnüre aller Art spezialisiert. Matzes Anglertreff  (Berlin) hält im Geschäft 5 000 Artikel vor, davon bringt Matze auf die Pferd & Jagd eine große Auswahl mit. Ein ebensolch großes Angebot findet man auch bei Angel-Ussat aus Dortmund, wo man – laut Uli Beyer - alles findet, was das Raubfischherz begehrt. Mit gleichbleibender Qualität an Equipment präsentieren sich die Firmen Angelcenter & Trophäen-haus/Senden, Floris Angelzenter/Berlin, das Angelfachgeschäft E. Hanfland/Senden, Angelsport Leverkusen, Angelszene Tröster/Guntenhausen, Fish & Fun- Angelgeräte Thomas Thürnau/Hemmingen oder das Fischercenter Wasserburg. Versteht sich, dass auf der Pferd & Jagd der Angler auch die Bekleidungs-frage lösen kann. Allen Wetter gewachsen sind die Kollektionen, die verschiedene Aussteller bereithalten. Und nicht zuletzt wird Fisch auch aufgetischt. Köstlich, der Sockeye-Lachs  aus Kanada von Messe-Reise- Gastronomie Henchen (Oberursel) oder die frischen Fischbrötchen vom Esseler Fischhaus aus Essel.

Täglich  von 12.00 bis 16.00 
Vorträge im Anglerforum in Halle 20

* Modernes Angeln mit Sbirolinos – 
   Meeres- und Forellenexperte „AUWA“ Thiemann
* Spinnfischen auf kapitale Köhler – 
   Norwegen-Spezialist Kapitän Bernhard Mielitz
* Angelerfolg in Schweden – 
   Fliegenfischer und Schwedenkenner Kenneth Svensson
* Welsfang in Europa – 
    Shimano Raubfisch-Experte Andreas Weyel
* Erfolgreiche Auswahl und Einsatz von Weichplastikködern
   „Blinker“- Experte Uli Beyer 

* Pferd & Jagd 2006 * Europas größte Ausstellung für Jagen, Reiten, Angeln * Vom 30. November bis 3. Dezember * Hannover Messegelände * Täglich von 10 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet * Eintritt Erwachsene: €10,-, Gruppen ab 20 Personen: € 9,-, Schüler (7-14 Jahre): € 7,- * Familienkarte: 2 Erw. und bis zu 3 Jugendliche: (7-16 Jahre) € 25,00

Weitere Infos: www.heckmanngmbh.de


----------



## ollidi (1. November 2006)

*AW: Pferd & Jagd 2006 30.11 - 03.12.06*

Siehe hier


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Pferd & Jagd 2006 30.11 - 03.12.06*

Hhmm  Hannover ? Bischen weit.
Gab es die auch schon einmal in Düsseldorf oder immer in Hannover ?


----------



## Patrick S. (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pferd & Jagd 2006 30.11 - 03.12.06*

Soweit ich weiß gab es die Pferd und Jagt schon immer in Hannover, aber ich kann mich auch irren... .

Gruß Patrick.


----------

